# Where is a link to an air box mod



## Bambino (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't find it with search, getting junk in my airbox when deep mud/water riding.I am snorkeled.

Thanks

Dean


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are getting junk in your box with a snorkel, the air box mod isn't going to help you... you need to put some kind of pre-filter on the intake snorkel or something...


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

or plug the holes in the bottom of the airbox


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Put silicone in the drain hole of the airbox


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

drtj said:


> Put silicone in the drain hole of the airbox


 
10-4, sounds like your duck bill is not sealed up.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

^:agreed:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^--- oh yeah... forgot about that one...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bambino said:


> Can't find it with search, getting junk in my airbox when deep mud/water riding.I am snorkeled.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean


I know you posted this in the kawasaki forum but you never said and no one else asked... what kind of bike is this? we all assume its a brute 

you can go here http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature to fill out your signature. Fill it out. Let us know what you ride.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Is there any pictures of the duck bill i cant find it? and on my brute there is a rubber hose coming from the air box i guess and on the end of it has a plug so idk is that the duck bill? its an 08 brute i just snorkeld it so if i ever happen to hit that deep hole i just want to be protected


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

on an 05 brute the duck bill is on the right side in the front of the air box


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh...that allusive Duck Bill again. It has one, its going to be on a port outside the filter area in the lowest spot of the box...so water can get out. Find it and seal it off.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

well i took off the left plastic to reroute the over flow tube well the tube isnt long enough to go up to the handle bars and i felt around the air box and i found this rubber piece with a clamp around it and the bottom of it felt like lips so i found the hole in the air box stuck a screw driver down and and i felt the screw driver come out so im guessing thats the duck bill but i silconed up the hole so i hope i did the right one lol.


----------



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> well i took off the left plastic to reroute the over flow tube well the tube isnt long enough to go up to the handle bars and i felt around the air box and i found this rubber piece with a clamp around it and the bottom of it felt like lips so i found the hole in the air box stuck a screw driver down and and i felt the screw driver come out so im guessing thats the duck bill but i silconed up the hole so i hope i did the right one lol.


That would be the one everyone is talking about...


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have a hose with a valve instead of the duck bill just in case it gets swamped


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I did too.


----------



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> i have a hose with a valve instead of the duck bill just in case it gets swamped





Polaris425 said:


> ^ I did too.


Do you happen to remember what size of hose it was?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

5/8 maybe?


----------

